# Can I use Mitsubishi speackers w/o subwoofer?



## lorip (Aug 3, 2008)

I just bought a subwoofer (Velodyne) and 5 Mitsubishi speakers at a garage sale. Unfortunately, I know nothing about this!!!  Wanted to replace my mom's HUGH old speakers...but doing the subwoofer is too much...can I just attach the speakers directly to the receiver like the traditional way???? (or will it ruin them?)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Difficult to say really .. without seeing what you have ..

On my system (a logitech 5:1) the woofer is part of the basic setup .. without that nothing else will work. It's quite possible that your system is the same ..

These days most PC's only have connections that must be fed into either headphones or an audio amplifier so it's unlikely that (even if you make some modification to the wiring to make it fit the sound card jacks) you will hear anything.


----------



## lorip (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply! 

I actually can get sound out of the speakers. Just for chance, I took just one and put the wires from the old traditional speaker (red/black) into the Mitsubishi. The wires, of course, were much smaller, so I would have to switch the stereo to the thick wires. (This is for a stereo alone, not PC...for my parents, not me...I am visiting). It made sound.

I am just worried that if I did it to all and left it, it might hurt either system (the receiver and/or the speakers).

Do not know enough about the subwoofer stuff...is it worth even hooking it all up too???? Seems like it is VERY complicated.

Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you give me more details ..

I thought we were talking about a PC system .. if we are talking about a Home Stereo then you'll have to remember that the satellite speakers will only have a power handling of around 10 watts RMS (average music power) each.

I don't know what the output power is of the system you want to them on so the other system may well give more output than the speaker can handle and blow it.

Without the effect and assistance of teh woofer you will probably find that the old speaker system sounds a lot better since you won't have all the frequency response you need from the small speakers

likewise the 5.1 system that you have including the woofer is designed to go on a Computer system or a DVD with surround sound capability (Home Cinema) 

It is NOT designed to go on the output of a Stereo Amplifier since it has or probably has , it's own internal amplifier. So if you try to connect it direct you won't be able to use all of your output Volume range from the Home Stereo since the output will be too high resulting at some point of distortion known as Clipping. This is when the music peaks are cut off because the input signal is too high.


----------



## lorip (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for any confusion. Still learning:sigh: 

The specifics: Subwoofer - Velodyne CHT series (model CHT-8) 

The speakers are Mitsubishi model M-S100 (max amplifier power- 60 watts, impedance - 8 ohms


*Can this only be used with a PC??? 
*
The receiver I would LIKE to attach this to is a Onkyo Quartz synthesized tuner amplifier RI (TX-904). Nothing new here!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Does the Tuner Amplifier have a link at the back that separates the tuner pre-amplifier from the final amplifier ? are there any other inputs to the final amplifier or is it a a tuner only amplifier

as for is it only designed for a PC .. well not sure but I guess that its way more modern than your amplifier.

The only problem that I can see is the possibility of using only the speaker parts of the Mitsubishi to replace the original Onkyo speakers, and the Onkyo having the ability to give more output than the Mitsubishi speakers can handle. 
The other point as I said before is that you may well be "missing something" like low frequency sound due to missing the woofer should you remove it.

if the amplifier has, as some amps used to have, a link on each channel where an equalizer could be linked in , then you may well be able to use 2.1 sound system by feeding your left right channels from the tuner into the Mitsubishi .. since you won't have the ability to decode for surround (5.1) you'll find that the rear left right speakers won't function.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What will really matter is the ohms of the receiver and the speakers.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it would seem that this particular model used 4 OHM front speakers with 8 OHM remote speakers 
I found one on sale at e-bay with photos here 

The speakers you want to connect are 8 ohms and although they work may give you some sound distortion due to impedance mismatching










There is no facility to split off the radio or other audio input to another amp

I cannot see a power rating for the output ..


----------



## codecreep (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm Sorry for interferring BUT

What a load of ........

Just googled Your MS100 and théy are a set of full range speakers and correct 8 ohm and 75 Watts, Just connect them to your receiver and they will play nicely.

The rubbish about the inpedance, you can forget about. You can easily connect a set of 8 ohm speakers to a 4 ohm output, NO PROBLEMS B U T N E V E R the other way around. Then you will overheat the output transistors in your receiver and "cook" them

The Sub by the way is a very nice Sub but save it and use it in a good surround system.

Hope this did help You


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you CODECREEP from DEMNARK for your invaluable addition to the advice I have given here


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe to late but you can hook up the Velodyne and it will greatly improve the sound even if you're only doing stereo. Just run speaker wires from the amp to the sub's speaker level in connectors. Then run wires from the sub's speaker level out to the two main speakers. You'll adjust the crossover nob on the sub to get the best sound.

BTW: I have the Velodyne CHT-12 and yes, its a very nice sub.

And don't worry too much about the ohm ratings of speakers. With few exceptions (planner magnetic for one) all speakers have impedances that vary greatly by frequency. Most modern amps can safely drive speakers with impedances as low as 2 ohms for short periods.


----------

